# Ebiz:A fake or a scam?



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2014)

So today I got a 90 mins long presentation on 1 on 1 basis about this "fraud"...He says if i keep enroling people under my legs...I can earn more than 1 lakh a week as more and more people i enroll.
So I'm sure this is a fraud.
Whats you views?Have you heard about this?


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

pyramid scheme?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2014)

Network marketing

- - - Updated - - -

After Googling a bit..
*techterrain.blogspot.in/2012/12/ebiz-fraud.html

The point that made me tell hes a fraud
We were sitting in Stadium in* Delhi,with SNOW FALLLING *AND WE WERE COVERD IN SNOW


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2014)

It's been there since ages. But time waste.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2014)

lol, it is still there? During my college 1st year (7-8 years back) some of our senior used to catch us and gave this long and boring presentation(whatevar they call it, but not even close to presentation). Some people fell for it and followed the same way. They used to tell that they are getting profit but when we ask for proof, they can't. I think the money they gets very less. By max 500 - 1K. Later we din't bother at all. We used to make fun of them.

- - - Updated - - -

If you are good at brain washing people, you can opt for it. But you have to go the way like Salesman. Give it a try and share the experience and the profit with us


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 11, 2014)

yep, definitely fraud


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2014)

it's just business like any other. Good at convincing people ? Go for it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 12, 2014)

^ agree if you can get people to signup under you, do it. don't do it just because there good money in it.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 12, 2014)

You will lose your friends and associates once you get into these kind of MLM fraud schemes. Because you want to recoup your investment and will try finding bakras and since you cannot approach random people, your targets will be friends and colleagues and relatives and they will probably never talk to you once they know what you are upto.
In fact having normal conversation will be difficult since they will always doubt you and think there is a hidden motive behind whatever you do.

One of my colleague was brainwashing me constantly with Amway MLM and this was in US. In US, Indians try to con other Indians especially who are new to country. But since i was aware about these schemes i did not fall for it.
I was even approached by another Indian couple in a supermarket with such a scheme. They are always searching for a new prey.


----------



## Flash (Mar 12, 2014)

like MLM?


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2014)

raksrules said:


> I was even approached by another Indian couple in a supermarket with such a scheme. They are always searching for a new prey.



How about you come to our home for a cup of tea ?


----------



## raksrules (Mar 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> How about you come to our home for a cup of tea ?



Damn and your location is Pune as well.

PS: I am in Pune only


----------



## RBX (Mar 12, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/128016-ebiz.html

Many of my friends were a member once, but each gradually left (and are quite ashamed to even talk about it).


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2014)

Ponzi scheme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nuff said.

/thread


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 12, 2014)

*graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/12/21/weekinreview/ponzi-600x583.jpg


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 7, 2014)

yes i think its a fraud......


----------

